# vis report out of pensacola?



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Anyone have a vis report out of pensacola from yesterday? 
Thanks
PV


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yesterday(Sat) vis was a cloudy 10 -12 FT with a bad current on the top only. We were down to the SW.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

We were out SSW at the Trysler grounds area yesterday and the Vis was surprisingly good considering all the rain recently and overcast skies. As Sealark noted, very strong surface current, and there was a lot of small funky debris in the top 20-30 ft. but vis below that and on bottom was 50-60 ft. maybe even a little more. I was very surprised.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

We were at the Chevron, Antares and ECUA pipes. The current was strong on top and a bit dark and murky, maybe 15 ft of viz. Once you got to about 30-40 ft down the viz opened up real nice. It was still kind of cold on the bottom but felt great since it was so hot out.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes I forgot to mention we were only 9 mi south. It's always clearer in deeper offshore water. Excluding hurricanes


----------

